# (swissvax) Cheap Pot Of Wax!!!!!!



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

* i went to open my (best of show) pot and the inside came of with the lid!!!!*aparently the wax is inside a liner that goes in the plastic pot. and the liner is alot smaller then the tub . so your not really getting that much wax in these pots.. dont get me wrong its a great wax . i just think the pots are very very cheaply made . and i dont understand why they put the wax inside of a smaller plastic liner ... then in the pot..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I was surprised how cheap the pot felt - looks much more substantial in pictures


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

as you can see the wax is in a seperate liner. so its very deceving how much wax your getting in the pot. its not all that much . and the pot is very poorly made. i have a hard time just screwing on th lid and then the whole thing falls a part...


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

It can't be that deceving though to be honest. As it tells you how much is in the pot??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I guess its done for a reason - you still get your 200ml


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

even so i just feel that for $250usd . they should upgrade there pots. my lusso oro $35usd comes in a nice clear tub with a gold lid. alot nicer pot .


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

trhland said:


> even so i just feel that for $250usd . they should upgrade there pots. my lusso oro $35usd comes in a nice clear tub with a gold lid. alot nicer pot .


I agree, the quality of the pot is not befitting of the price tag - just think Mystery owners get the same tub again, and Crystal Rock, which is $1000?

The plastic SuperNatural tub is a LOT nicer.


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

the only thing thats nice is the (swissvax) pouch


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

and the certificate is a nice touch 

I got a 'Starter Kit' which came with applicators, Cleaner Fluid and a 'bag'. The bag was very poor quality too - the zip feels very cheap. 

Surprised me a fair bit.


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

*its a shame . i quess im going to have to try to glue this dam thing back together.. *


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh well, at least its a great wax!!

What will you be using it with? Did you purchase Cleaner Fluid too?

I'm surprised its not cheaper in the US, I would have expected $200.


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Oh well, at least its a great wax!!
> 
> What will you be using it with? Did you purchase Cleaner Fluid too?
> 
> I'm surprised its not cheaper in the US, I would have expected $200.


its alot here in the us..crystal rock is 1100usd.. anyway yes i have the car bathe and cleaner fluid.. ill be giving my truck a coat of this in a couple weeks or so ..ive used it once before and it is nice take 10 minutes to put the dam lid back on when im done but very nice wax..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

What do you think of Bath?


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

RussZS said:


> What do you think of Bath?


havnt tryed it yet.. but man it smells awesome !!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

trhland said:


> havnt tryed it yet.. but man it smells awesome !!!


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Please let me know how you get on with it - I will put in a Swissvax order next week, so may add some of this to it.


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

RussZS said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Please let me know how you get on with it - I will put in a Swissvax order next week, so may add some of this to it.its very exspensive. i got it for free with my purchase otherwise i wouldnt have bought it .. my favorite soap is pinnacle body work shampoo and optimum..


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

I think the plastic pots of Swizvaxx/Swizol have a higher quality than the Zym*l ones. They are looking much better and the black seems to be something luxerious.

But the overall quality of both pots are miles away from the quality level of the inside waxes. When I see the plastic container from Mystery, its so cheap and maybe built in china or sth. like that.

Its the same like you are going to buy a Rolex and get it in a dirty newspaper from yesterday instead of a high quality package.

*But* the waxes are very very fine, so thats the most important thing.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Zym)l pots are designed with a rubber sealing O-ring that makes an airtight seal for the jar lid, so they are a much better thought out container, and you can clearly see how much product you are getting.
This principle of clarity is what we felt was key when selecting packaging for our own 42 and 55 waxes, which are in opaque and double walled flat jars (for stability), so you can see the product and have the benefits of the twin wall of the Sw product which is its only saving grace that I can discern.


----------



## Lappy (Jan 21, 2008)

RaceGlazer said:


> Zym)l pots are designed with a rubber sealing O-ring that makes an airtight seal for the jar lid, so they are a much better thought out container, and you can clearly see how much product you are getting.
> This principle of clarity is what we felt was key when selecting packaging for our own 42 and 55 waxes, which are in opaque and double walled flat jars (for stability), so you can see the product and have the benefits of the twin wall of the Sw product which is its only saving grace that I can discern.


Zym()l jars are also very hard to screw on. Have been fiddling for ages with that pot.

Plus, a bit offtopic, but it still has got to do with packaging, I ordered the Zym()l case a while ago. Brought it on a trip and transported it horizontal.
I used the Rimcleaner just 2 times, so it was still more or less full.

Before I took off, I made sure that everything was closed securely.
And, the rimcleaner WAS closed properly.
However the rimcleaner bottle was empty and spilled all over the products and boot 
I've send a mail to Zym()l and they claim they can't compensate me in any way (how much effort is it to send a new bottle of rim cleaner?).
Have been busy cleaning off products and the boot is damaged.
What do you guys think I should do?
Hope you guys can help me with this, Becky D. didn't even appologise. She just said it was my fault.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

swordjo said:


> It can't be that deceving though to be honest. As it tells you how much is in the pot??


It does indeed, 200ml IIRC... But yes, it does on the face of it if you dont read this look like your getting more than you are...

I'm not fussed about the packaging of the wax tho - I quite like the black plastic jars for what its worth, subtle and quite classy looking, but its the wax that interests me more


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

The same happened with my p21s jar, its seems to be a similar design, time for super dooper glue lol


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Every pot of P21s have owned has done that too. 

Never had a Swissvax Pot do it but was shocked to find out when I finished my first pot that the actual amount of wax does not go right to the bottom like you think it will.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i think its a good idea to be double lined for safety, but it is a bit cheeky that its not the same internal size for the puter pot, and that it is actually smaller


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

i just contacted swissvax usa and spoke with a nice man there and he recomended glueing the pot. he said they purchase theese containers from and outside company . there basicly cosmetic containers having nothing to do with swissvax.. ...


----------



## dibraggio (May 31, 2006)

trhland said:


> i just contacted swissvax usa and spoke with a nice man there and he recomended glueing the pot. he said they purchase theese containers from and outside company . there basicly cosmetic containers having nothing to do with swissvax.. ...


but if swissvax are prepared to stick there name on it, surely it has everything to do with them?

they must of sourced the pot, so imo, the buck stops with them.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

swordjo said:


> It can't be that deceving though to be honest. As it tells you how much is in the pot??


Exactly, 200ml is 200ml. Sadly when I have bought wax from US 4oz to you is 4oz volume, to me its 4oz weight! You live and learn



RussZS said:


> I guess its done for a reason - you still get your 200ml


Its to allow the wax to cool without distorting the pot. Nothing dishonest in it!

Best wishes

Tim


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

its all good .not bashing the company . and understand that the plastic pot is a generic container from what ever container company they deal with . and swissvax would rather . in my opinion i quess focus on highend waxes as supposed worrying about the container....


----------



## matrix_808 (Sep 22, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Exactly, 200ml is 200ml. Sadly when I have bought wax from US 4oz to you is 4oz volume, to me its 4oz weight! You live and learn
> 
> Its to allow the wax to cool without distorting the pot. Nothing dishonest in it!
> 
> ...


Aren't most of the detailing things you buy sold my volume and not weight? ex. Zaino, Menzerna, Meguiars isn't all sold by volume?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Probably but when I hear oz being British I think weight, but if I hear mls obviously its volume!
I did a wax exchange with a guy in the US and we did an oz for oz exchange, except I did mine by weight and he was working in volume so when I weighed what I was sent, I was pretty disappointed but he did make up for it in the end. he got a lot more wax than he was expecting


----------



## Dav_C (Nov 12, 2008)

trhland said:


> * i went to open my (best of show) pot and the inside came of with the lid!!!!*aparently the wax is inside a liner that goes in the plastic pot. and the liner is alot smaller then the tub . so your not really getting that much wax in these pots.. dont get me wrong its a great wax . i just think the pots are very very cheaply made . and i dont understand why they put the wax inside of a smaller plastic liner ... then in the pot..


It's most probably for insulation purpose. Some people prefers to keep the wax in the fridge especially during summer time.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

I've got some carplan pride £2 stuff somewhere, if I drop that in a crystal pot will be it any good? thought not............


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

It's a seperate liner because the wax is hand poured into that, the liner is then placed into the generic black SV pot, then the relevant label applied. You get 200ml, as advertised.

What do you want the pot to do differently? It's hardwearing, sturdy and easy to open and close, unlike the Zym0l pots I've tried which are a complete PITA to do up, and crack with amazing easy. I'm sure they could produce something uber-fancy, but would it make the wax any better? No. But you'd end up paying more.


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

It's called a "double wall" jar and is common in the cosmetics industry. The inner jar can be removed if you try hard enough but if yours came out just by opening the wax then it is faulty. I'd suggest contacting Swissvax for a replacement.


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

swissvax did say they can send me a new empty pot . to transfor my wax too . but it wont work trying to get the wax out of my pot into another it will just fall apart. so ive learned to just live with it for now . it is a great wax and i dont want to mess with it crumbling as i try to remove it


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

The truth is out!


----------



## gixxer600k4 (Aug 18, 2008)

it is a shame when you pay so much money for an amazin wax, only for it to come in a crappy pot and looking cheap, i recently got some vic wax and the quality of pot is great and actually feels like your puttin summin good on ur car!!!!


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

gixxer600k4 said:


> it is a shame when you pay so much money for an amazin wax, only for it to come in a crappy pot and looking cheap, i recently got some vic wax and the quality of pot is great and actually feels like your puttin summin good on ur car!!!!


my (souveran ) pot is much nicer .. nice thick plastic with a nice o ring seal..


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't really see the problem. As i has already been mention its the Wax that your buying and using. There has already been a number of reasons already mentioned as why they do this. EG filling the wax in production and to try and thermo regulate the product by insulation. Surely this is a good thing to help maintain the waxes oils in solution.
We have all bought fancy looking items in the past, and packaging helps use make that decision, But the main reason for purchasing is the wax. If you purchase 200mls then you expect 200mls, and thats what is in the pot.
My personal opinion is the way the packaging as been designed is very good and must work for them other wise why would they use it.
No body seems to complain when buying perfume or after shave, when its its a huge glass bottle with 10mm think glass and you can see the liquid inside. Its all about marketing and design. Not the wax


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

The Long and Short of it is
How much much wax did you pay for?, how much wax did you get?, are they the same?
If so whats the Problem?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i think its to do with the focal aspect, see a jar, and visibly think thats the volume, like i would, i dont read the side of the jar to see the volume.

which reminds me, im gonna go and have a look at the Saphir i got now.......


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

trhland said:


> the only thing thats nice is the (swissvax) pouch


That's even a cheap piece of crap made in China. The bag I got with my Sonax 100% Nuba is MUCH nicer and it was a fraction of the price of my Concorso...


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Rich said:


> Every pot of P21s have owned has done that too.
> 
> Never had a Swissvax Pot do it but was shocked to find out when I finished my first pot that the actual amount of wax does not go right to the bottom like you think it will.


Buy some Dodo Juice... WYSIWYG :thumb:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Clever Nickname said:


> That's even a cheap piece of crap made in China. The bag I got with my Sonax 100% Nuba is MUCH nicer and it was a fraction of the price of my Concorso...


Oooooo Looks good, is there any UK retailers?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

exotic detail said:


> Oooooo Looks good, is there any UK retailers?


It's just P21s 100% Nuba repackaged  Wicked stuff though! It makes light colored cars look wicked...


----------

